# Does anyone enjoy counted cross stitch.



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

Cross stitch is another of my favourite things to do, have done many, many pieces, but haven’t done any in a while.
But.....
Several years ago, I came to find a cross stitch app......installed it on an iPad......loved doing them as well as jigsaw puzzles on line.
When I updated my iPads with new ones......I deleted a lot of the apps off the old ones.....but.....by mistake, I deleted the cross stitch one.....dumb me.
I’ve been searching for it again, i found a similar one, I love it.....they’re free.....there are some that can buy, but I don’t .......on this one you can download your own pics and do them, which is what I’m doing.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes, I've been doing this for a number of years and I'm surrounded by things I have made.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2022)

Used to love it, that and needlepoint.  Unfortunately, my eyes and shaking hands can't manage it anymore.  What is the link for that app @MickaC?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)

I used to do cross-stitch, though haven't done any for many years. I've tried every type of needle-art there is


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Used to love it, that and needlepoint.  Unfortunately, my eyes and shaking hands can't manage it anymore.  What is the link for that app @MickaC?


On your search……just type in…..install cross stitch world…..click on the app that looks like the one I posted.
Sorry…..that’s the best I can do…..that’s what I did.
The proper link for it…..beats me…..there’s several with that name.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

These are a few pieces I’ve done and kept for myself……have made and given, many, many away.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

Another one.


----------



## Jace (Oct 13, 2022)

@MickaC .. Fantastic!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2022)

I spent 30 minutes looking for that particular one and did not find it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 244434Another one.


They are all great!!!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I spent 30 minutes looking for that particular one and did not find it.


You mean the app, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2022)

MickaC said:


> You mean the app, Pam.


It's ok, got to go out now to run errands.  Was trying to find a link to post for those that wanted it.  Laters.


----------



## jujube (Oct 13, 2022)

I've certainly donated enough blood to embroidery......


----------



## Remy (Oct 13, 2022)

@MickaC  Wow those are wonderful. The sleeping mouse one is beyond cute. 

I started a mouse and corn one but haven't finished it. I need to. I do much smaller projects.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

I used to love to design my own needlepoint and make pillows from them.  But, I got ambitious and did a 4 foot by 8 foot tapastry of my own Ancient Egyptian design.  It took a long, long time!  After it was finished, it was stolen.
That kinda ruined any enthusiasm to do any more in this medium.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I used to love to design my own needlepoint and make pillows from them.  But, I got ambitious and did a 4 foot by 8 foot tapastry of my own Ancient Egyptian design.  It took a long, long time!  After it was finished, it was stolen.
> That kinda ruined any enthusiasm to do any more in this medium.


Sounds like it was an amazing beauty, sorry to hear it was stollen……I know you’ll never be able to replace it…..sadly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Used to love it, that and needlepoint.  Unfortunately, my eyes and shaking hands can't manage it anymore.  What is the link for that app @MickaC?


I used to do it a lot as well, before the eyes went, and the hands went, and


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I used to do it a lot as well, before the eyes went, and the hands went, and


It is sad, when we can’t do some of the things we so enjoy…..in my eyes, anything made or done with our hands is a great reward.
I’m sure the pieces you did, Aneeda, were beautiful.


----------



## Jace (Oct 13, 2022)

Can't..but admire those who *can! *

_*

*_


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 13, 2022)

I used to do cross-stitch, counted crossstich, needle point and embroidery on transfer patterns or my own designs, until about 10 years ago when the arthritis & nerve problems in my hands got too bad to do it. I miss it. Still have a few pieces, that I kept. Really enjoyed it to take my mind off work.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 14, 2022)

Has anyone had a chance to try Cross Stitch World, yet……I LOVE it.


----------

